# Issue with booting kernel: smpboot: do_boot_cpu failed

## stormiasty

Hello

Some months ago I change my motherboard to Asrock X99 EXTREME 4 (X99 4xPCI-E DDR4) with a new processor i7 5820.

After this change, of course after recompiling kernel for Intel processors (from AMD) - I got an error, after I choose kernel to boot.

Like this:

http://images66.fotosik.pl/1174/f72ba8f1a1847d12med.jpg

Count of processors is going up to 12, and next system is reboot. After reboot - kernel is booting with no any problems. (sic?!)

Anyone can help me in resolving this issue?

Regards

----------

## eccerr0r

What kernel are you using?

Try a newer kernel?

Tried new firmware?

----------

## stormiasty

Hi

This is 3.18.2 version.

I will try to use maybe 3.20 or something like that :/

But because I have AMD graphic ccard, I can't use 4.x anymore yet.

----------

## stormiasty

I check other kernel versions like 4.1.1, and 3.19.0 and 4.2.0. There no any errors like on 3.18.2 - so topic can be closed.

----------

